# Marcus William, 5th pick?



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I guess it makes perfect sense for the Hawks to draft a point guard. However, MW is no Chris Paul, just because ATL needs a PG, does that warrant or justify MW being the 5th pick in the draft? I definitely don't think so. The last couple of NCAA games, he didn't impress me at all. However, I'm not a big NCAA fan so I'll let someone correct me if anyone disagrees. 

I guess that's how the NBA draft work, it's not about the overall talent, but more about filling the needs. But does that justify the Raptors drafting Arajuao? The Hawks are better off trading the 5th pick to take a shot getting him with a lower draft pick. Also, if they end up with two first rounders, they can get a backup for Pachulia. What do you think?


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

dannyM said:


> I guess it makes perfect sense for the Hawks to draft a point guard. However, MW is no Chris Paul, just because ATL needs a PG, does that warrant or justify MW being the 5th pick in the draft? I definitely don't think so. *The last couple of NCAA games, he didn't impress me at all.* However, I'm not a big NCAA fan so I'll let someone correct me if anyone disagrees.
> 
> I guess that's how the NBA draft work, it's not about the overall talent, but more about filling the needs. But does that justify the Raptors drafting Arajuao? The Hawks are better off trading the 5th pick to take a shot getting him with a lower draft pick. Also, if they end up with two first rounders, they can get a backup for Pachulia. What do you think?


during those games in March, he was really UConn's only threat/biggest threat on the floor....

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=15343

He had a 10/12 night against Nova, 26/8 against Washington, 13/11 against G.Mason....averaged 13/9 for the year...

Atlanta has the athletes and scorers, they only lack a playmaker and thats what Williams can do for that team....even if he isnt the best player at the 5 pick, he isnt a reach (which was unlike the case when Araujo was chosen ahead of someone like Iggy)...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

But PG is not only Atlanta's weakness. I think it depends on lot of things, so it's too early to say. Atlanta's got some good athletes, but Zaza isn't really who you want starting Center. Neither is Tyronn Lue. I think the #5 pick is used to fill one of those 2 positions.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

dannyM said:


> I guess it makes perfect sense for the Hawks to draft a point guard. However, MW is no Chris Paul, just because ATL needs a PG, does that warrant or justify MW being the 5th pick in the draft? I definitely don't think so. The last couple of NCAA games, he didn't impress me at all. However, I'm not a big NCAA fan so I'll let someone correct me if anyone disagrees.
> 
> I guess that's how the NBA draft work, it's not about the overall talent, but more about filling the needs. But does that justify the Raptors drafting Arajuao? The Hawks are better off trading the 5th pick to take a shot getting him with a lower draft pick. Also, if they end up with two first rounders, they can get a backup for Pachulia. What do you think?


So you're judging him off a couple games at the end of the season? Please, watch a guys entire season before coming on here and saying what he does and doesn't warrant. That's just ignorant.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Randy Foye is going to Atlanta.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Randy Foye is going to Atlanta.


That's fine. I really don't want to see Marcus floundering on that pathetic team with that pathetic offense. All they freakin do is Iso Al Harrington or Iso Joe Johnson. I can't wait until Marvin gets out that situation (if they try to stick him at PF). That whole franchise is hopeless.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm not at all a marcus williams fan- i think i may be among the few these days. to be honest, i'd rather have rajon rondo running my team- and i don't think it's even close (for me).

it sounds like williams' stock is moving up the charts these days but man, you start to wonder for what reason. do we collectively _want_ to believe in a point guard prospect so badly that we settle for marcus? i don't know.

still, he could develop into a fine pro, i can't yet tell the future. but *i'd* stay away completely. in fact, i'd go so far as to guess (expect) that there are a number of relatively cheap free agents on the market this summer who'd be far more exciting and productive than marcus williams next year. in other words, when fans finally see him wearing an nba jersey, i don't expect anything short of.... well, disappointment at worst, and boredom at best.

peace


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

ballocks said:


> i'm not at all a marcus williams fan- i think i may be among the few these days. to be honest, i'd rather have rajon rondo running my team- and i don't think it's even close (for me).
> 
> it sounds like williams' stock is moving up the charts these days but man, you start to wonder for what reason. do we collectively _want_ to believe in a point guard prospect so badly that we settle for marcus? i don't know.
> 
> ...


You failed to mention what part of his game was lacking? Peace LOL


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Supply and demand is really going to drive up the value of Williams and all the pg prospects this season.I figure that there are perhaps close to a dozen teams in the market for either a starting caliber point guard or at least a competent backup pg.The best pgs available in Free Agency are Jason Terry,Mike James(player option),Speedy Claxton,Sam Cassell and Bobby Jackson.Probably the only quality pg available by trade would be Brevin Knight.All of those guys(except Jackson since he's old and not that effective) are going to be in heavy demand and James may be the only one that doesn't re-sign with his current team.

All of the point guard prospects are going to go higher than they ordinairily would.If Atlanta does pass on Williams he'll almost certainly be taken soon afterwards.Anywhere after the first six or seven players he would be a reasonable pick for a team with need at his position.Lowry is going to go a lot higher than a player with so many holes in his game ordinairily would and the same is true of the others.Someone may actually take Rondo high out of desperation or because he blows them away in workouts.

Personally I don't see any point guard this season who was nearly as impressive as Jarret Jack was going into last year's draft and he was barely a first round pick in a strong pg draft last year.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

cmon guys, this is the hawks... they will stick with their rebuilding strategy:
Cant have enough swingmen.
welcome to your new home rudy gay lol.

in all honesty i think they should probably just take a pg, its a very hard draft to tell who is going to be drafted where, and talent wise this draft is very up in the air.
take foye, williams or roy... and just hope you make the right decision


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I LOVE MarvinWilliams#1in05. He's probably my favorite poster. Let's hope he does this every year: randomly shows up two months before the draft after not having made a post the past 10 months, inexplicably (or perhaps randomly) hops on the bandwagon of a lottery player, then defends them to the death acting a bit like an idiot on behalf of the player. Who's it next year? My guess is Tywon Lawson.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If the Hawks are going to reach for a player, reach for Patrick O'Bryant (who would be a good pick because he has good hands) then someone like Randy Foye. This guy Jay Wright had the nerve to say that Randy Foye was like Dwyane Wade.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't understand the narrow minded thinking that goes on when people say the Hawks need a point guard. It doesn't matter who they get at the point guard position. Once that ball crosses half court, it's going into Joe Johnson's hands, and he's the guy that will set the table. Joe Johnson proved this year that he is an incredible playmaker. He averaged 20 points and 6.7 assists per game this season, and over the last month of the season, Joe was putting up 24 points and 8 assists a game. 

This is really no different than what Cleveland does. When that ball crosses half court, LeBron James is the guy running the show even though he plays the small forward position. I'm not comparing the two players, but the situations are similar in that both players are the guys that basically run the point for their team in the half court sets. No one seems to be saying that Cleveland needs a playmaker at the point guard position. It would be foolish to take the ball out of LeBron James's hands in that situation.

I feel it would be foolish to take the ball out of Joe Johnson's hands. If you bring in a point guard who is going to dominate the ball, you decrease Johnson's overall effectiveness by taking the ball out of his hands. He's not your traditional shooting guard, and he shouldn't be relegated to being a guy that plays off the ball and looks to score only. This guy is a playmaker, and he is one of five players in the NBA this past season to average more than 20 points and 6 assists per game. The other four players were LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, Allen Iverson, and Gilbert Arenas. 

What the Hawks need at the point guard position is a guy who can bring the ball up the floor and then play well off the ball when in the half court setting. I think they need a guy that can come off a screen and hit the open jumper or slash to the lane with the ball or without the ball looking for the pass from Joe Johnson. They don't need a guy like Marcus Williams who is a guy that isn't a very good defender and will come in and slow the pace of the game down.

Randy Foye is a much better fit for the Hawks as a compliment to Joe Johnson in the back court.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

got a pretty good crop of pg's in my opinion and teams are always in need even for backups, how would you guys rank this group(in alphabetcial order);
farmar
foye
sergio rodriguez
rondo
williams
sorry if i missed any


----------



## pinetar (Oct 12, 2004)

KB21 said:


> What the Hawks need at the point guard position is a guy who can bring the ball up the floor and then play well off the ball when in the half court setting. I think they need a guy that can come off a screen and hit the open jumper or slash to the lane with the ball or without the ball looking for the pass from Joe Johnson. They don't need a guy like Marcus Williams who is a guy that isn't a very good defender and will come in and slow the pace of the game down.


Salim Stoudemire?


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

pinetar said:


> Salim Stoudemire?


Salim is more of a hired gunner coming off the bench. He doesn't handle the ball well enough to be the compliment to Joe in the back court. I see him as more of an Eddie House type of player.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Billy Knight is not going to draft Marcus Williams he rather draft a big man, he said that he's going to pick the best man avalible and it's not going to be Marcus, I expect all the good big man to be gone by the 5th pick so we'll probaly draft Brandon Roy, Rudy Gay (Billy Kinght really likes him even though he's a s.f) or Randy Foye


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> I LOVE MarvinWilliams#1in05. He's probably my favorite poster. Let's hope he does this every year: randomly shows up two months before the draft after not having made a post the past 10 months, inexplicably (or perhaps randomly) hops on the bandwagon of a lottery player, then defends them to the death acting a bit like an idiot on behalf of the player. Who's it next year? My guess is Tywon Lawson.


Definately not a bandwagon guy. I follow these kids up from high school. I don't post for 10 months cause this board is pretty much dead during that time. Also, my player next year will be Thaddeus Young!


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

A lot has been said in this thread, with the exception of this. The player that I believe is very much on the Hawks radar, even though there has been no mention in the media of this, is Ronnie Brewer. Billy Knight loves long, athletic, and versatile players, and he'd jump at the chance to get a guy who is a 6'7" point guard with long arms. Now, some may not believe Ronnie Brewer is a point guard, but I think his play at Arkansas suggests that he can play the position and would probably be very good at it alongside Joe Johnson. They would essentially be interchangable parts. 

Stan Heath at Arkansas resisted playing Ronnie Brewer at the point guard position, opting to play combo guards. Arkansas was 16-7 at one point with a 5-6 record within the conference, and Stan Heath was very much on the hotseat. He finally moved Ronnie to the point guard position in an attempt to save his job, and Arkansas finished the season with a 6-2 record with victories over Florida and Tennessee. When Ronnie Brewer took over the point guard role, the scoring for Arkansas went up across the board. He did a much better job of getting his post players involved than the combo guards Arkansas had did. 

Ronnie Brewer will probably measure out to be right at 6'7", and I bet his wingspan will push 7'0", because that son of a gun has some long arms. I also believe he will test out very well athletically. This is the type of player that Billy Knight really loves. Don't be surprised if Ronnie Brewer is the guy Billy ultimately goes with.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

KB21 said:


> A lot has been said in this thread, with the exception of this. The player that I believe is very much on the Hawks radar, even though there has been no mention in the media of this, is Ronnie Brewer. Billy Knight loves long, athletic, and versatile players, and he'd jump at the chance to get a guy who is a 6'7" point guard with long arms. Now, some may not believe Ronnie Brewer is a point guard, but I think his play at Arkansas suggests that he can play the position and would probably be very good at it alongside Joe Johnson. They would essentially be interchangable parts.
> 
> Stan Heath at Arkansas resisted playing Ronnie Brewer at the point guard position, opting to play combo guards. Arkansas was 16-7 at one point with a 5-6 record within the conference, and Stan Heath was very much on the hotseat. He finally moved Ronnie to the point guard position in an attempt to save his job, and Arkansas finished the season with a 6-2 record with victories over Florida and Tennessee. When Ronnie Brewer took over the point guard role, the scoring for Arkansas went up across the board. He did a much better job of getting his post players involved than the combo guards Arkansas had did.
> 
> Ronnie Brewer will probably measure out to be right at 6'7", and I bet his wingspan will push 7'0", because that son of a gun has some long arms. I also believe he will test out very well athletically. This is the type of player that Billy Knight really loves. Don't be surprised if Ronnie Brewer is the guy Billy ultimately goes with.


Another wing player for the Hawks would be hilarious. If they draft Rudy Gay I'll mess my self laughing. Then cry because Rudy will be stuck in that awful situation.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

today's rumor is the raptors really like williams and they do need a pt guard, i'm not sure how colangelo would finesse that move but to get two top players for the top pick would be impressive, there was talk of the pick to portland for the #4 and jarrett jack but williams has a lot more value than jack.i think the only way you get a marcus williams and morrison/aldridge/bargnani combo is by including villanueva in a trade(i wouldnt have a problem with that),if colangelo can swing that he's real good.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I hope Williams goes in the top six.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

If Williams goes top 6 then where does that leave Foye?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow, this draft is weak if Marcus Williams is in the top 10.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Wow, this draft is weak if Marcus Williams is in the top 10.


Not really, Marcus is a true PG with great passing skills and a pretty good jumper. Also, demonstrated great leadership throughout the season. He's worthy of a lottery pick in many drafts.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Not really, Marcus is a true PG with great passing skills and a pretty good jumper. Also, demonstrated great leadership throughout the season. He's worthy of a lottery pick in many drafts.


Yeah he showed everyone how to steal laptops and get caught. What a leader!!


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

not that what he did was right but at least get your story straight. Williams never stole a single laptop.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marcus being listed lately at 220 is scary. He needs to drop 15 lbs in my opinion. He does look pudgy lately and that could be one of the reasons I am down on his quickness. He's too damn heavy.

205 might make a Bibby kind of player. Seriously.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

sov82 said:


> not that what he did was right but at least get your story straight. Williams never stole a single laptop.


What are you talking about? Williams and Price stole 4 laptops and then tried to sell them at a pawn shop. Thats the story. Do u want the link?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

No your wrong. Price stole the laptops, Williams tried to sell them.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> What are you talking about? Williams and Price stole 4 laptops and then tried to sell them at a pawn shop. Thats the story. Do u want the link?


Talk about ignorance! He never stole a damn thing. Go reread the story genius. He went with Price when they were going to sell them, but he never stole a single thing.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Charlotte_______ said:


> No your wrong. Price stole the laptops, Williams tried to sell them.


Incorrect as well. A person unaffiliated with the basketball program stole the laptops. Price held them in his room after they were not sold and lied to the police. He said he did not have them. Thus, he received a harsher punishment than Williams.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

sov82 said:


> Incorrect as well. A person unaffiliated with the basketball program stole the laptops. Price held them in his room after they were not sold and lied to the police. He said he did not have them. Thus, he received a harsher punishment than Williams.


So he knew they were stolen and still decided to try to pawn them. Are you going to try to tell me that he didnt know that they were stolen? I dont think so. This is draft is so weak at the top but it does have some depth. There is no way Williams would be a top 10 pick in any other previous draft.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> So he knew they were stolen and still decided to try to pawn them. Are you going to try to tell me that he didnt know that they were stolen? I dont think so. This is draft is so weak at the top but it does have some depth. There is no way Williams would be a top 10 pick in any other previous draft.


You were so sure of the story yesterday. LOL Anyways, he made a mistake of tagging along with Price. He never stole anything. He's not a criminal, just made a single mistake in life. Doesn't seem to be hurting his stock.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> You were so sure of the story yesterday. LOL Anyways, he made a mistake of tagging along with Price. He never stole anything. He's not a criminal, just made a single mistake in life. Doesn't seem to be hurting his stock.


I guess the article I read was wrong. I apologize for the mistake. Of course its not going to hurt his stock if you have any game you will always get another chance.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Even if HSers were in this draft, Williams would still be the #1 PG taken. The fact is, true point guards are much more rare in the current NBA. Last year was a rare occurence. Williams is a better PG prospect than Felton (however he would have been taken after Felton due to the NC connection).
The year before that, Williams would have been taken after Shaun and before Harris (Gordon has yet to demonstrate he is a PG).

Just because Williams doesn't jump out of a gym doesn't mean he isn't a good NBA prospect. Williams doesn't have the ability to make a team a playoff team from a basement dwellar. If he is surrounded by talent, however, he will make the team excel.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I disagree, I think Williams is certainly a lottery talent in any draft, however Raymond Felton and Devin Harris were better prospects. I can never seperate my Harris bias from my true feelings, so I'm not sure about him, however Felton was definitely a better prospect.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think that Williams is a better prospect than Jarret Jack who really carried a team in a really tough league.ANyone who thinks he is in the same area code as Felton must be drainbamaged.That's just dumb.WIlliams isn't anywhere close.

Who doesn't think that Atlanta would not jump all over Jarret Jack if he had stayed in school and were available after being as good as he was in 2004-2005 at Georgia Tech.Likely he would have improved and the Hawks would be worried about someone taking him before the fifth pick.Williams is only going to be picked high because he's a point guard and there aren't any better choices at the position.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Marcus Williams was listed at 220? Wow that surprises me. I met him last week and he didn't look like he weighed 220, but who knows. Anyways, I wouldn't be surprised if ATL takes him at 5. Fits a need and he's the best pure PG out there, I'm predicting that they take him 5th, as of now.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Charlotte_______ said:


> No your wrong. Price stole the laptops, Williams tried to sell them.


Oh, well, then I guess all the character issues are settled. He was just the fence after all.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Marcus Williams was listed at 220? Wow that surprises me. I met him last week and he didn't look like he weighed 220, but who knows. Anyways, I wouldn't be surprised if ATL takes him at 5. Fits a need and he's the best pure PG out there, I'm predicting that they take him 5th, as of now.


Where is it reported than he definately weighs 220? I have yet to see this in print? Also, it's not like it would be real hard for him to drop 10 pounds once he gets a trainer. He's never gonna be a burner, so I don't really see any reason he should give up his strength advantage. I like him playing at 205-210.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Where is it reported than he definately weighs 220? I have yet to see this in print? Also, it's not like it would be real hard for him to drop 10 pounds once he gets a trainer. He's never gonna be a burner, so I don't really see any reason he should give up his strength advantage. I like him playing at 205-210.



Williams weighed in at approx 220 for his Boston workout. 220 was also his playing weight this season at UCONN.


Williams vs. Felton

I think its very close. Overall, I think Williams is slightly better from an offensive PG with Felton being better defensively. I can see an argument, however, for Felton being better. Its just my opinion.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

sov82 said:


> Williams weighed in at approx 220 for his Boston workout. 220 was also his playing weight this season at UCONN.


Yes, but I've yet to see a link for this? I've heard people say Chad Ford might have reported this, but nothing credible.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

I forgot who said it -- either Donny Marshall or Danny Ainge during a Boston Regional Sports Program. Williams was the one who said it was the same as his playing weight during the season. He didn't specifically say the weight in that portion of the interview but it was in reference to his weigh-in (so one would assume it is one in the same). I was suprised at weight -- I would have guessed 210. He should be around 205.


----------



## TmackinIt (May 31, 2006)

Marcus williams is in my opinion, a future superstar in the nba. if you have watched his games during his career in the ncaa his has put up some impressive numbers! Hes pretty clutch and a really good shooter. i think he would be a perfect fit in ATL that teams really needs a point guard. You got the scorer in JJ and Harrington. Josh Smith is definitely the defensive star and the dunker, now i think you need a PG to run the show. JJ is more fit as a SG i dont like how they had him as a PG, thats now his position. Marcus is the best pg in this draft and it would be very foolish to pass up on him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marcus Williams a future superstar? That's really optimistic. There are like 5 superstars in basketball, but he's going to be one as well huh? 

I doubt that. I like the guy, but he was not a better player or talent then Raymond Felton. Felton is going to be at an all-star level next year. He was at an all-star level the last three months of the season as a matter of fact. 

Some are too optimistic about Marcus. Good player but his physical issues would concern me (from a quickness stand point). He's not going to be able to stop a Felton, Paul, Harris, Livingston.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

sov82 said:


> Even if HSers were in this draft, Williams would still be the #1 PG taken. The fact is, true point guards are much more rare in the current NBA. Last year was a rare occurence. Williams is a better PG prospect than Felton (however he would have been taken after Felton due to the NC connection).
> The year before that, Williams would have been taken after Shaun and before Harris (Gordon has yet to demonstrate he is a PG).
> 
> Just because Williams doesn't jump out of a gym doesn't mean he isn't a good NBA prospect. Williams doesn't have the ability to make a team a playoff team from a basement dwellar. If he is surrounded by talent, however, he will make the team excel.


Better prospect than Felton? No way.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Marcus isn't even a Deron, let alone a future star.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Jameer Nelson, who, in my opinion, is a better prospect, was drafted in the late first-round.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> Marcus isn't even a Deron, let alone a future star.


I agree. I saw nothing special out of Williams. Everyone seems to love him due to the fact that he is a true PG. He doesnt come close to Felton, Deron, or Paul.


----------

